# Terriific essay and photos on NYTIMES.



## The_Traveler (Mar 9, 2014)

The photos really add to this NYTimes piece.
Surely worht a long read

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/09/us/the-boys-in-the-bunkhouse.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2014)

This is a powerfully written and well-illustrated article. Sad, shocking, horrible, yet handled with grace and dignity. This is Pulitzer-level reportage.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 9, 2014)

I could only handle reading it for just so long...very sad.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with Derrell. Powerful piece.
Nancy


----------

